# Soundiron Releases The Struck Grand String Tuned Percussion - *Now with video walk-through*



## kriztofo (Jul 20, 2012)

Greetings everyone! We're very proud to announce the release of our latest library, The Struck Grand. Available now for the intro price of just *$99*.





The Soundiron Struck Grand is an extraordinary instrument collection that delves deep into the fine art of piano abuse. This 9 GB collection explores all of the ways a 1926 Steinway Model L parlor grand piano can be “played” from the far side of the hammer. You’ll find well over 4000 samples of pick plucks, steel hammers, finger mutes, harmonics, slides, mallets, glisses, scrapes and otherworldly sustaining effects over the full note range. This collection shines as equal part stringed/tuned percussion and super-harp/mega-zither with a huge key range and rich, complex musical character.

This library goes far beyond any other piano “effect” library you’ve heard before. And as always, we’ve gone the extra mile with profound total attention to detail through our nuanced programming, total user parameter control, sonic flexibility and simply unmatched playability. You’ll feel The Struck Grand live and breathe under your fingertips. As always there is a range of automatable LFO, EQ, filter, custom convolution and sound-shaping systems to expand on the creative possibilities that this library offers.

The Struck Grand features 3 extraordinary new control systems that will unlock new creative and production possibilities. The new “Layer Builder” system let’s you easily create an endless variety of unique complex sonic flavors, with total control over up to 12 independent layers of sound. Let us re-invent your whole concept of tuned percussion with the simple turn of a dial. The library also includes a bonus selection of real-world space and FX convolution impulses and ambient drones, tonal pads and evolving soundscapes, all with custom morphing and dual-layer mix control.

If you love guitar or harp, you’ll love our Gliss/Strum Creator. This unique tool allows you to instantly start playing life-like strums and glisses over the whole key range, with a huge variety of chords and total real-time control over direction, stroke alternation, string, speed, dynamics, palm muting, pick attack and more. Each parameter can be automated on the fly, allowing incredibly organic performances.

The Struck, Harmonic, Mallet and Gliss elements are perfect for dramatic and suspenseful scoring, while the Steel Hammer, Slide and Picked sections area ideal for expressive and nuanced classical and ethnic compositions. With rumbling bass and glistening highs, we’ve captured each articulation with ultra-close, dry micing right on the strings, for exquisite life-like detail, stunning presence and fidelity.

Check out the demos here!

Buy Now for only $99! Price returns to $119 on August 1st.

*Tech Specs:*


4,058 Samples (standard PCM wav).
40 .nki preset files (unlocked open format).
9 GB installed.
24 bit / 48kHz stereo.
Available by Direct Download and DVD.
Format(s): Kontakt 4.2.4 (36 presets), Kontakt 5.0.3 (4 presets) and PCM .wav.
 http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/soundiron_struck_grand_user_manual.pdf (Click here for the full PDF user manual.)






Note: You need the full retail version of Kontakt 4.2.4 or later to use the .nki instrument presets. The free Kontakt "Player" does not support this library. However, you can use the samples in any sampler or other environment you prefer.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Soundiron Releases The Struck Grand String Tuned Percussion*

Hi SoundIron,

Wow, there's so much stuff in this package. It'll be hard to figure out if it's right for me or not without some videos showing what's going on in there. You're covering some new ground here. 

And a comment about some of your other videos - they're too long. When it takes 26 mins. to show a library I'll tend not to want to take that much time. However, if you do a couple 5-6 min. videos that succinctly encapsulate the major features that would be more than sufficient. 

Thanks.

.


----------



## greggg (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Soundiron Releases The Struck Grand String Tuned Percussion*

Yes, a walk-through video will be coming very soon, so stay tuned! 

-Gregg


----------



## wst3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I'm sold already.

The vast majority of my library collection is small, more specialized instruments. I've got several different bowed, plucked, and prepared piano libraries, and I get a lot of mileage out of them! (I still use the old "Dazzle Piano" from the EPS too!) This one will be a great add to all of them!


----------



## Peaslee (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Soundiron Releases The Struck Grand String Tuned Percussion*

Here's a basic visual walk-through focusing on the basic controls and main tuned percussion presets. In this video, we play a number of the main solo instruments through a single naked midi track and solo/mute each one as it plays through so you can hear what each instrument preset sounds like naturally by itself. 

[flash width=560 height=315 loop=false]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WVPQ4MagHls?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;hd=1[/flash]

Here's the raw midi track for reference:
http://www.soundiron.com/docs/manuals/SI_struck_grand_basic_walk-through_1.mid

Here's the original full composition with just the Plucked Piano played all the way through: 
http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/mike-peaslee-walk-through-1

And Here's the full composition with the Layer Builder preset used from start to finish
http://soundcloud.com/soundiron/mike-peaslee-walk-through


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Soundiron Releases The Struck Grand String Tuned Percussion*

Thanks Mike!

Great demonstration. 


.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Useful overview. Sold! Downloading now. Cheers.


----------



## greggg (Aug 4, 2012)

We've got a second video walk-through for the Struck Grand by Brad Halverson. Brad walks you through his excellent composition "The Machinist" and the various patches and techniques he used on the track. 

[flash width=560 height=315 loop=false]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/_DnIe7yacRw?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0&amp;hd=1[/flash]


----------



## greggg (Aug 6, 2012)

Only hours to go before Soundiron's first big birthday sale ends, which includes The Struck Grand at only *$99*! At midnight tonight (12am Pacific on August 7th) the price returns to $119.


----------

